# problema xen DRI

## antogc

buenas, tengo instalado gentoo con xen instalado, también tengo creado un DomU tambien con gentoo. Tengo en el grub para poder iniciar con el kernel con xen o el que tenía antes para realizar pruebas. con el kernel normal tengo instalado gnome y puedo iniciar sin ningún problema, con el kernel de xen (el cual tiene la misma compilación con el añadido de xen) no puedo iniciar las x pq me da los siguientes errores:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) GARTInit: unable to open (dev/agpgart (no such file or directory)
> 
> (EE) intel(0): Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRam set to low?
> ...

 

tambien me da algunos warnings:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (WW) Open ACPI failed
> 
> (WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
> ...

 

si pruebo a quitar soporte para dri y glx, driver vesa en el xorg.conf parece funcionar bien las X, entonces primero me gustaría saber si es posible instalar gnome con los drivers de vesa o si tal driver no puede con un entorno gráfico, a fin de poder ver los resultados de xen en modo gráfico.

y segundo alguna ayuda con respecto a esos erroes. pienso que el problema radica en la forma en la que el dom0 (administrador xen) maneja lso drivers, pero la verdad he googleado muchisimo y no doy con la solución.

y una tercera duda, googleando he visto soluciones del tipo compilar con los modulos de agp support para intel, pero cuando compilo el kernel no me aparece nada de intel, sia para via, ati y demás...pq??

por cierto tengo un miniPC de AOPEN con core 2 dou T7250, y la placa no tiene soporte para agp.

gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, van algunas ideas:

Si falta /dev/agpgart puede ser por varios motivos, udev tiene algun problema con tu kernel, tu kernel no tiene compilado soporte para AGP o bien está compilado como módulo y hay que cargarlo o lo ultimo que se me ocurre es que por algun motivo extraño algo falle y no se cree el nodo en /dev

Probá:

```
grep CONFIG_AGP /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Si el resultado te dice: CONFIG_AGP=m carga el módulo con el comando:

```
modprobe agpgart
```

O como ultima solución, si no existe el nodo, acabo de encontrar por ahí el comando para crearlo a mano:

```
mknod /dev/agpgart c 10 175
```

Respecto a tus otras preguntas, si, gnome puede correr con el driver vesa tranquilamente.

Los warnings, salvo el de ACPi hacen referencia a lo mismo, así que primero habría que resolver lo del AGP.

Sobre compilar soporte AGP para intel no tengo experiencia y espero seguir así lo mas que pueda. Ya vendrá alguien que sepa a aclararte esa duda.

Salud!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> por cierto tengo un miniPC de AOPEN con core 2 dou T7250, y la placa no tiene soporte para agp. 

 

pues no entiendo, si te salen los errores de agp y dices que no tienes agp, es que has configurado las x para que usen agp, no?

 *Quote:*   

>  me gustaría saber si es posible instalar gnome con los drivers de vesa o si tal driver no puede con un entorno gráfico

 

hace mucho que no uso gnome y para una máquina virtual te sugeriría algo lo mas liviano posible, pero no veo porque no va a funcionar con vesa, aunque deberás desactivar todas las viguerías de animaciones que haga gnome, funcionará igual pero notarás que funcionará como a tirones. Con las fuentes me temo que tendrás que tener cuidao tb., pero por lo demás no veo porque no va funcionar.

saluetes

----------

## antogc

buenas de nuevo, he intentado compilar el kernel sin soporte para agp o al menos meterlo como modulos pero no me deja, modifico el .config, le doy a make && make modules_install, y cuando vuelvo a mirar el .config, me pone CONFIG_AGP=y, nose a que se puede deber, lo intentare desde el maje menuconfig a ver...

gracias...

----------

## antogc

nada no puedo quitarle el soporte agp para el kernel y no tengo ni idea de pq, alguna idea??

----------

## gringo

fíjate en la línea del final de la ayuda :

```
Selected by: IOMMU && PCI || FB_I810 && HAS_IOMEM && FB && EXPERIMENTAL && PCI && X86_32 || FB_INTEL && HAS_IOMEM && FB && EXPERIMENTAL && PCI && X86
```

no sé si es que no lo puedes simplemente seleccionar ( aparecen sólo unos guiones) o si no te deja "deseleccionarlo", en cualquier caso comprueba las dependencias de los de arriba o simplemente empieza con un kernel nuevo y configúralo a mano.

saluetes

----------

## antogc

mno paro de darle vueltas al poruqe de no poder configurar bien el tema de l agp, te comento mi idea, a ver cuando instalo xen, se me crea en /usr/src/ una carpeta linux-x.x.x-xen-rx, desde la cual recompilo el kernel...a parte del .config, hay algo que pueda hacer q la configuración del agp se pong por defecto???

----------

## antogc

al final logré quitarle soporte para agp en el kernel, pero aún asi me sigue dando el error cuando pruebo las X de /dev/agp (no such file or directory), os pongo en situación. A ver antes de instalar xen me funcionaba en el driver de via, de hecho conservo ese kernel y si lo pruebo me funciona. Además observo que me carga en dev el agp, realmente es un enlace simbolico a /dev/misc/agpgart,  pero funciona o al menos no me da ese error al cargar las X.

Cuando instale xen, algo tubo que ocurrir, pq aunq de soporte para agp en el kernel, nunca me crea el dispositivo en /dev, he probado a crearlo yo mismo con 

        mknod agpgart /dev/misc/agpgart c 10 175

        ln -s /dev/miscagpgart agpgart

y lo unico que consigo es que cambie levemente el error: antes 

 *Quote:*   

> GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such device or directory)

 

ahora

 *Quote:*   

> GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such device)

 

Entonces planteo varias preguntas

1) Porqe nose me crea el dispositivo cuando arranco si tengo soporte agp en el kernel

2) como soluciono lo del No such device...

3)Donde puede estar la diferencia entre un kernel y el otro para que no me cargue al agp y el otro si.

gracias....

----------

## antogc

mas información, despues de hacer muchas pruebas, me doy cuenta de que: 

- con el kernel con xen, no se carga el agpgart, he probado dentro del kernel, como modulos, pro nunca se crea la carpeta /dev/agpgart. Pruebo a crearlo yo mismo con mknod -m 666 /dev/agpgart y tampoco funciona : ARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such device).

- si miro en el dmseg la palabra agp, no me aparece nada, solo la firma del autor (Dave Jones nose que). En cambio con el kernel sin xen, si sale como carga el agp en el dmesg. Tb he observado que en el kernel sin xen en el dmseg a parte de la info de cargar el agp me dice "Linux agpgart interface v0.102" y carga el agpgarrt (agpgart:detected an Intel 965GM Chipset)....) en cambio cuando inicio con el del kernel co xen solo hay una liena y dice "Linuz agpgart interface v0.101 (c) dace Jones" la versión es diferente..nose si si tendrá algo q ver...

-Esto me hace pensar que en el boteo pasa algo raro que no me carga el dispositivo. 

-Si meto el agp dentro del nucleo el dmesg no me dice nada y tampoco crea la carpeta en /dev...

-nose si puede ser por el tema de xen, que antes del kernel se carga el....

Estoy desesperado!!!

bueno espero poder resolver esto aki...gracias de antemano...

----------

## antogc

bueno seguimos por aki entonces...aunq este post es desde hace un tiempo ya y puede llegar a confundir a los que lo miren por primera vez...pues nada lo dicho...

Registrado: 19 Oct 2007

Mensajes: 43

MensajePublicado: Lun Ene 14, 2008 5:12 pm    Título del mensaje: Driver agp en chipset GM965 	Responder citando Editar/Borrar este mensaje

Buenas, comento un poco la situacion, tengo un kernel-26-23-gentoo-r3, en el cual el interfaz gráfico funciona sin problemas, cuando reinicio la saloda del comando "dmesg | grep agp" es este:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux agpgart interface v0.102
> 
> Agpgart: Detected an Intel 965GM Chipset.
> ...

 

Instale xen desde el arbol de portage, concretamente la version 3.2.1, que instala xen y los fuesntes para un kernel xen 2.6.20-r6, el problema es que parece ser que hay un problema en los drivers para soporte agp, cuando arranco el equipo con este segundo kernel (xen), la salida del comando "dmesg | grep agp" es esta:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux agpgart interface v0.101 © Dave Jones
> 
> 

 

y nada mas, con lo que cuando intento arrancar las X, me da el error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agp (No such device)
> 
> (EE) Frambuffer set to low….
> ...

 

Mi duda es primero en caso de ser est el erroe, como puedo bajrme otros drivers mas modernos e instalarlos???? es decir, de donde los bajo y como los instalo.....

Además si hay alguien enterado en este tema y me puede corroborar al menos el tema este del driver mejor...por lo menos para saber seguro cual es el error...

como siempre muchas gracias....

----------

